# Questions for campers on here.



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 23, 2017)

My wife and I are looking at campers to travel and relax. My son will be in college in a year and we will start then on into retirement. We went looking at camping world yesterday. One we agreed on was a Coleman 16fbs. Loved the layout. Real roomy for its size. We plan on only staying in state parks and using the bathhouse. Won't use toilet or shower in camper unless have too. Questions. 1. Have any of you owned a Coleman and hoe did you like it? 2. Can anyone explain the significance if tongue weight. Heavy/light and effects?  Also has anyone owned a camper like a teardrop that you can't stand up in? Have been contemplating the Runaway Ridge Runner 6x8'. Did you like it? Again we plan on only going to state parks. Thanks.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 23, 2017)

I had a Coleman. I can't remember the model number now.  But it was about 20 ft.  Nice camper   but we just ended up wanting more.  More room, more everything really. 

Coleman had a decent price point and you get a decent product. 

Just remember, that bath houses are not always that close to you.  And you will use the toilet as a result.  Shower, maybe not


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 23, 2017)

I want to suggest some more research. You are not reaching many people on this forum for answers. Go to irv2.com for a wealth of information. Also go to Facebook Georgia RV Canping. There are hundreds of people there that will help you. Look up Coleman travel trailers on YouTube. I am not a fan of them. Look in your tow vehicle owners Manuel for your tow limits. You want to stay under and never go over.  FYI , camping world has a very very bad reputation. You will find that our very soon after doing more research. Good luck


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 23, 2017)

I agree, a lot of research is needed.  

We also have a TrailManor, which is the brand that 3Ringer is selling.  We like ours, but there are pros and cons, depending on what you're requirements are.  The Trail Manor offers a compact folded down towing size with the roominess of a larger RV when setup, plus hard sides, no canvass etc.

The work required when setting up is way less than the typical canvass pop-up camper, in my opinion.  Plus you have full kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh, I did mean to say.....
Camping world is fine place to buy accessories.  They stock all kinds of stuff you will need after a camper purchase.
But buying from them is a process that is unpleasant.  The customer service after the fact is very much a brush off at best.

I did it twice because they were selling what I was buying.  Swore that there wouldn't be a second time round. But I lied.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 23, 2017)

I say you should go for maximum space that stays within your weight limit.   You dont want anything so heavy you have to own a heavy duty vehicle to tow it.  Something that a standard pickup or full size SUV can pull.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2017)

I didn't even know Coleman made tagalongs. I liked the floor plan with the free standing table.  I never liked a small camper where you had to wait until your spouse got up to have a table.

As mentioned you will definitely use the potty. The shower possibly not. Many people don't. 

I'm wondering though if the cost of the Coleman may be better spent on a used camper of another brand. Some couples buy a campr and find out camping wasn't there cup of tea. You can pick up a nice one that may have only been camped in five times.

The Coleman would make a nice starter camper. I noticed it didn't have a roof top A/C unit. I don't know if that's a plus or minus.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 23, 2017)

My wife and I have an "A" frame popup that I can set uup in less than a minute.  No bathroom, but it has a sink a water heater a microwave, a furnace , a refrigerator, a heatpump/AC and radio, a queen bed and table with benches that convert to a small double bed.    Hard sides and weighs around 3500 lbs  14" tires with electric brakes, pulls very easily with Tundra PU.  Love it, love it, love it. Made by Forest River High Wall 19' hitch to bumper.  Ceiling fan /vent three windows and three skylights.  Lots of storage.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2017)

pine nut said:


> My wife and I have an "A" frame popup that I can set uup in less than a minute.  No bathroom, but it has a sink a water heater a microwave, a furnace , a refrigerator, a heatpump/AC and radio, a queen bed and table with benches that convert to a small double bed.    Hard sides and weighs around 3500 lbs  14" tires with electric brakes, pulls very easily with Tundra PU.  Love it, love it, love it. Made by Forest River High Wall 19' hitch to bumper.  Ceiling fan /vent three windows and three skylights.  Lots of storage.



I watched a video on one on Youtube. It looks cool as well.
Kinda the concept of a Trail Manor or Hi-Lo camper. Up when camping and down when towing.

I understand the idea is to make it light weight and roomy. My only thing is you can't go in and out of it while traveling to use the bathroom or make a sandwich.
While  most folks these days eat fast food instead. I can't remember the last time I saw a family eating at a roadside picnic area.

An outside shower is nice for rinsing off feet, etc. An attached awning or canopy is a must as well. Oh and a piece of astro turf for the door area.

What about storage? We used to take a canoe and bicycles. Stoves, coolers, fishing tackle, lanterns, water toys, dining canopy, grill, dutch oven, charcoal, firewood, guitar, anti-gravity chairs, extension cords, fans, water hoses, chocks/blocks, bedding, hammocks, patio lights, food, and two water melons. 

I'll bet my junk weighed as much as my old Starcraft camper. My brother used to take his Jon boat just to take his junk and bicycles.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2017)

Relating to teardrops here is a thread on them. TopherandTick built one as well. I'd like to have one but I'm not sure it would be the way to go for an older couple.

I thought about building a modified one more "U" shaped than teardrop. I'd also leave out the galley/kitchen and use that room for a porta-pottie and A/C unit.

Mainly give my wife a place to sleep if we were primitive camping. 
I sleep in a hammock.

The  link to the thread;
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790507&highlight=teardrop


----------



## normaldave (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm more focused on construction quality than other features, I want it to last more than a few seasons, and be able to take some rough bumps going down the road.

Looking at your post on irv2.com, 
http://www.irv2.com/forums/f50/lets-talk-brands-of-trailers-bang-for-the-buck-351444.html#post3718332
I thought I'd respond here instead, due to geographic location.

While I can't offer any negatives about your choices, (Starcraft AR-One 18QB etc.) for $17K new, look what ~ $ 18K will get you.  Worlds of difference in construction quality.  

Example: (no affiliation)
http://www.openroads.us/default.asp?page=xNewInventoryDetail&id=2919500&p=1&make=winnebago&s=Year&d=A&t=new&fr=xnewinventory

A walk-through of a 1705RD...(this guy sounds just like Clark Howard! it's worth posting just for that)

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.23%"></div>

You might reach out to marknga here, he may still work in "the RV bidness".

Good Luck!


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jul 25, 2017)

Welcome to the camper fever. My wife and I bought our first camper last year and really love it. We had camped with our daughter and SIL for several years before deciding to buy our own. Now to sorta answer your questions with my opinion. As we looked for campers we were also considering a Coleman in the 16 ft or so range. We looked for several months driving all over north Ga and into the Carolinas. After looking at numerous brands, layouts, styles  and doing lots of research about construction, overall quality, durability, features and everything else associated with travel trailers we decided on a Coachman Catalina. We bought a 25RKS which is a 25 ft box, rear kitchen and slide. The camper has a queen bed, dinette that makes a bed, a jack knife couch that makes a bed so it will sleep 6 adults. But what sold me was the overall dry weight @ 5500 lbs and the large bathroom. I pull it with a 2015 F150 XLT 4x4 with ease (5.0 engine). 
Now for me the main things when we were looking were quality, interior finish, room when on the toilet and shower/bathroom size. Your desires may be different.

I say all of this to give you an idea that even though you think you know what you may want keep looking for a little while longer. Really think about what is important like a nice bathroom and shower. No matter what the campground facilities are it is very nice to be able to take a good shower in your own camper. Look up Coachman campers they are very good quality and have numerous layouts. Don't be afraid to drive a couple hundred miles to buy one also. I bought my in Dalton which is about 60 miles from my home. Search the internet for price deals once you find what you really want. Don't settle you can find what really fits you at a reasonable price if you search.

Again good luck, I apologize for the long response but hope it helps. PM me if you want I'll be glad to help with info if I can.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 25, 2017)

One thing I heard relatives talk about that they didn't like was when the bed was against the outer wall. This was mostly related to winter camping and sleeping cold. Might have been a dual bunk bed or two single beds against the outer walls.

Anyway they traded that in for a model with a bed in the middle with air space on both sides. I think most campers are set up like that now.


----------



## RossVegas (Jul 25, 2017)

I am currently camperless, got into Cub Scouts with my son a few years back, sold the camper, and now only tent camp.  But have owned several, and have friends either retired, or looking at retirement.  Like one of the previous posts, you want to get the biggest your budget and truck will allow.  Don't push the limits of your truck, stay with something you can safely pull a mountain if you choose to.  Also like one of the previous posts pointed out, don't rule out used.  I've personally never done it, but I've had friends drive down to Florida, and pickup used ones from people that have retired down there and sold pretty cheap.  When your looking at one, don't think "Well, that'll do"  you'll spend a lot of time in it.  Find something that'll meet all your needs.  As a decent size fellow myself, don't think you'll never use the shower, because there may come a time when you'll need to.  Get one with a decent size bathroom.  Make sure you've got lots of storage inside, and outside also, you'll need it.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 26, 2017)

If you decide you can tow with the Z71, then this used trailer could be an awesome solution.  I've spoken with the seller on behalf of a friend at work.  It was a deal at $ 14,500, even better, just reduced to $ 13,500.

All aluminum superstructure, gel coat fiberglass exterior, porcelain toilet, residential quality fixtures, heated/ insulated tanks, hardwood faces on cabinets, hidden residential hinges, pocket jig screw cabinets, equalizer suspension with shock absorbers.  2nd owner, always stored inside by both.

It's up near Tennessee/Kentucky border, and comes complete right down to the pots/pans and appliances for the kitchen.  I think they may even include the interior decor in the pictures.  They bought it, decided the crowded campgrounds weren't for them, and prefer the boat and motorcycle in their retirement.  I like it so much, I want somebody to get it.

2011 Sunnybrook Harmony 25CKS
https://cookeville.craigslist.org/rvs/d/harmony-by-sunnybrook-cks/6235227679.html

Check out the original brochure, and compare it to new models, the Sunnybrook was built better than most today, this is what most all new Winnebago trailers are based on, but don't have all the quality features.
http://www.jerrystrailers.com/fckimages/2011Brochures/2011%20Harmony.pdf

Dry weight, 5,240, GVWR 7,700.  You'll want to lookup your rear gear ratio on the Chevy, and report to us cab/engine specs if interested.  This trailer comes with the WD hitch included...


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't buy from Camping World....thank me later


----------



## Bama B (Jul 26, 2017)

Second on not buying from CW


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 27, 2017)

normaldave said:


> I'm more focused on construction quality than other features, I want it to last more than a few seasons, and be able to take some rough bumps going down the road.
> 
> Looking at your post on irv2.com,
> http://www.irv2.com/forums/f50/lets-talk-brands-of-trailers-bang-for-the-buck-351444.html#post3718332
> ...


Very nice will check that out. Obviously if 1k would get that kind of difference I'd be all over it. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 27, 2017)

Think I'll skip camping world.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for all responses. We are going to stay 19' and under as will just be easier all around. Getting older and all. And easier to park manuver and tow.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 27, 2017)

pine nut said:


> My wife and I have an "A" frame popup that I can set uup in less than a minute.  No bathroom, but it has a sink a water heater a microwave, a furnace , a refrigerator, a heatpump/AC and radio, a queen bed and table with benches that convert to a small double bed.    Hard sides and weighs around 3500 lbs  14" tires with electric brakes, pulls very easily with Tundra PU.  Love it, love it, love it. Made by Forest River High Wall 19' hitch to bumper.  Ceiling fan /vent three windows and three skylights.  Lots of storage.



Still want to look at one of those. Was my first idea but not seen one yet.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 31, 2017)

Before you decide, check out CampersInn near Macon. Ask for Jody.


----------



## riprap (Aug 1, 2017)

I have camped in tents, pop ups, 12 ft scotty, 16, 18, 26ft trailers and currently own a 30 ft 5th wheel and older 26ft camper for hunting. Anything under 24ft gets real small real quick. When you have those miserable rainy days it's nice to have a little sitting room without having to lay in bed or stare at each other at a booth dinette.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 15, 2017)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Thanks for all responses. We are going to stay 19' and under as will just be easier all around. Getting older and all. And easier to park manuver and tow.


You really need to think long and hard about how you are going to use the camper, especially now that you are retiring. A 19 footer is fine for weekend camping, but if you are planning longer trips or doing some "snow birding" in it, there are some things you need to consider: 1) storage - where do you put stuff (mops, brooms, extra toilet paper, cleaning supplies, clothes, cooking utiensils, food, and other things you'll need for longer stays); 2) Think about rainy days (or weeks), how cooped-up are you going to feel; 3) how comfortable are you going to be sitting on one of those little couches or dinettes for a week or so?; 4) company, are your grand children going to want to stay with you? and where are they going to put their stuff?; 5) you mentioned backing-up, well from my experience (about 50 years or so) larger trailers are easier to back-up than smaller ones. I started small, with pop-ups, and went to a 23' 5th wheel when the kids grew-up and progressed to a 40' 5th wheel currently. If you'd like to start small to find-out if you're going to like it, I'd recommend buying used to limit your financial exposure, and then see what you'd like for your more permanent unit. JMHO


----------



## 660griz (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Shaw said:


> You really need to think long and hard about how you are going to use the camper, especially now that you are retiring. A 19 footer is fine for weekend camping, but if you are planning longer trips or doing some "snow birding" in it, there are some things you need to consider: 1) storage - where do you put stuff (mops, brooms, extra toilet paper, cleaning supplies, clothes, cooking utiensils, food, and other things you'll need for longer stays); 2) Think about rainy days (or weeks), how cooped-up are you going to feel; 3) how comfortable are you going to be sitting on one of those little couches or dinettes for a week or so?; 4) company, are your grand children going to want to stay with you? and where are they going to put their stuff?; 5) you mentioned backing-up, well from my experience (about 50 years or so) larger trailers are easier to back-up than smaller ones. I started small, with pop-ups, and went to a 23' 5th wheel when the kids grew-up and progressed to a 40' 5th wheel currently. If you'd like to start small to find-out if you're going to like it, I'd recommend buying used to limit your financial exposure, and then see what you'd like for your more permanent unit. JMHO



+10^^^

Slide outs can make a huge difference. We had a 26' with no slides and I hated to be in that thing except to sleep. Especially if there were more than 2 folks in there. I would set up a canopy and tarp outside and go there if it rained.


----------



## jbp84 (Aug 20, 2017)

I had a coachmen apex in 19bhs like you described. it sat at midstate rv 6months out of the year we owned it. we upgraded to a coachmen freedom express 257bhs. I pretty much got out of our small camper -$800 we had so many issues I traded it in, we didn't want much bigger but the next size up with floor plan we liked they was willing to work with us on was the 257bhs. on our honeymoon we took the 19ft it rained for four days straight being stuck in a camper that small was torture and uncomfortable. I towed it from macon across blood mountain to hiawasse it wasn't to bad on my z71. our new unit has spread axle doesn't sway at all, we got more room for us and the dogs inside now and I like the outside kitchenette to keep down on the inside traffic of the unit. my wife wanted rear bunks why I got no clue but they never get used id rather had a sofa tbh to sit on. we have been camping three seasons now and two units. I will say no dealer Is perfect they all got some bad feedback, warranty process is a pain and look at as many as possible find what suits you and our wife best


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't buy from camping world.


----------

